# Peculiar hit on a chipmunk



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have permission from my neighbor to shoot chipmunks that are in his yard. Today I was on my deck which is about 10 feet higher and about 33ft distance from a chipmunk that was just out of an already narrow shoot "window" they have to be in, so as not to have a catastrophic ricochet.

In my effort to get the little bugger to change his location, on the third hand tossed ammo, it hit little chippy. Needless to say, he was startled instead of dispatched. He made it to another day.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty funny...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Talking about peculiar - I wanted a neighbor's loud, raucus, nasty, foul-mouthed parrot dispatched, so I summoned a polly seal sniper.

Instead, I receiver a polymer Seal Sniper slingshot from Bill Hays.

I guess it's all in the semantics...

:screwy:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I have permission from my neighbor to shoot chipmunks that are in his yard. Today I was on my deck which is about 10 feet higher and about 33ft distance from a chipmunk that was just out of an already narrow shoot "window" they have to be in, so as not to have a catastrophic ricochet.
> 
> In my effort to get the little bugger to change his location, on the third hand tossed ammo, it hit little chippy. Needless to say, he was startled instead of dispatched. He made it to another day.


Don't know if that would be considered an "ethical" hit, Ray - someone may report you to SOCO (Save Our Chipmunks Organization) and/or the Chip & Dale Society. You may want to have an attorney on standby. :angrymod:

:screwy: :screwy:

Best2u, Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I have permission from my neighbor to shoot chipmunks that are in his yard. Today I was on my deck which is about 10 feet higher and about 33ft distance from a chipmunk that was just out of an already narrow shoot "window" they have to be in, so as not to have a catastrophic ricochet.
> 
> In my effort to get the little bugger to change his location, on the third hand tossed ammo, it hit little chippy. Needless to say, he was startled instead of dispatched. He made it to another day.


Third hand? Oh, I get it - one hand holding the slingshot, one hand holding the ammo in the pouch, third hand throwing out ammo to get the critter to change location. Aha. Got it. Nothing unusual there. :screwy:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, isn't that the way it goes sometime??? Shoot and miss ... lob it at them and hit!!!! No justice ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

You cant always get them..


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Tsk, tsk, tsk, not good enough. You need more practice, Ray.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

mn mbu

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

mn mbu

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

